# 175 Hydro



## jrlead (Nov 28, 2013)

I took off the fender and found out there is no fan on my transmission. See pictures. I don't see how there could have been. Was this altered?


----------



## jdfan100 (Jan 26, 2013)

jrlead said:


> I took off the fender and found out there is no fan on my transmission. See pictures. I don't see how there could have been. Was this altered?


Was this tractor purchased from either Home Depot or lowes?


----------



## jrlead (Nov 28, 2013)

No I bought it used on Ebay


----------



## jdfan100 (Jan 26, 2013)

jrlead said:


> No I bought it used on Ebay


Ok because some of the cheap John deeres found at lowes and Home Depot don't have the fans on them but yours looks more heavily built like it was dealer purchased. They just don't make things decent anymore :/ 

-Ben


----------



## smokinmad (Dec 24, 2013)

So what is the problem with your hydro? I have an old 175 that has over 2000 hrs on it when the hydro went out. To many wheelies, Thank You Son. I will look in the morning, an see if mine has a fan. I know this tractor isn't one of those junk ones at Lowes.


----------



## jrlead (Nov 28, 2013)

I bought a fan for the transmission, I found out it goes onto the wheel in the picture. Problem is there is no room to get it on past the frame. I changed the drive belt which helped for a while. Now the reverse will not work, the forward worked until it gets hot.


----------

